# Anyone like a small MP3 player for walking, like an IPod?



## Denise1952 (May 21, 2014)

I found a really, neat, little MP3 player at Wally World, 30 bucks (back when I could afford 30 bucks) and I can convert youtube videos into MP3 easy, using this site: http://www.youtube-mp3.org/

Haven't noticed anything wrong, like viruses, malware, adware, but I do run my anti-programs regularly.  Anyway, thought I might tell some of you music-buffs about it.  I like walking with my Eclipse (forgot to give you the name earlier) but sometimes I just like the sounds of nature too  I know sometimes though, the tunes get me going for a good work-out


----------



## kcvet (May 21, 2014)

I have an old Sony discman next to the bed to sing me to sleep


----------



## CPA-Kim (May 21, 2014)

I listen to music and books on my iPod while walking or driving.  It plugs in to the speaker system in the car and clips on to my pants for walking.  It measures my steps, calories, and miles walked.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 21, 2014)

Wow, that sounds great, plugging into your speakers in your car!!  One of my neighbors has an IPod and when it's setting in this cradle deal, it sounds so good you would think it was a huge set of speakers, lol


----------



## Denise1952 (May 21, 2014)

kcvet said:


> I have an old Sony discman next to the bed to sing me to sleep



Ah, I could "rock" you to sleep like my mom used the threaten us she'd do if we didn't quiet down, LOL!  She meant with a real rock


----------

